# Cervelo Sale @ Ital Tecno (not 2 for $2000 off)



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I received an email from Ital Tecno yesterday regarding a sale of a few Cervelo's and though I'd pass it on:

CERVELO 2012 S2 RIVAL $2390
CERVELO 2012 R3 RIVAL $2699
CERVELO 2012 R3 ULTEGRA $3350
CERVELO 2012 S5 ULTEGRA $4400
CERVELO 2012 P2 ULTEGRA $2400
CERVELO 2012 P3 ULTEGRA $2899
CERVELO 2012 P3 DURA ACE $3599
These weren't listed on their web site though. Can't remember doing any business with them so can't say positive or negative reviews about this place.
Then there’s the fine print:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good prices, but they are not an authorized dealer. Beware of that if you want a warranty.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My recommendation is to phone them. They have had some bad feedback on online sales. My dealings with them have been fine. They are based in Canada but ship stuff out of Niagara Falls NY I think for US customers. If you in the US I'd suggest you check that as you don't want to end up paying UPS trans-border charges.


----------

